# Ahriman: The First Prince (mp3)



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/ahriman-the-first-prince-mp3.html

I normally dont care for Mp3s as Im hearing impaired. But the contents of it sounds quite unusual and worth a discussion.


*Ahriman: The First Prince (MP3)*


  

*The story*

When his servant Ctesias meets his end, the Thousand Sons arch-sorcerer Ahriman is thrust into a deadly conflict with a creature of darkness, a being from the beginning of time whose cunning and thirst for power are the equal of his own – the first daemon prince of Chaos, the dreaded Be’lakor. As the daemon taunts Ahriman with the very secrets of creation, the sorcerer tries to bargain with the beast for Ctesias’s life… but can a deal with a daemon ever be honoured?
*Listen to it because*

As if the appearance of  Ahriman wasn't incentive enough, this is also the first ever appearance of the Daemon Prince Be'lakor in a Warhammer 40,000 Black Library story.






Now that was unexpected. to see 'him' pop up in 40k as well. Theyve sure been playing up his involvement of late in fantasy. Something tells me that they are going to release a new and big Be'lakor model if they are pushing him like this.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Grrr. Damn E-only releases! When this comes out on CD I will definitely be getting it. Until then, BranStark you are my hero.


LotN


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Grrr. Damn E-only releases! When this comes out on CD I will definitely be getting it. Until then, BranStark you are my hero.
> 
> 
> LotN


Buy it as an MP3 and burn it onto a disk? That's what I do when I want to listen in the car!


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm not sure I can adequately express how little I think of BL for doing shit like this. Stop trying to make sales by being cutesy with the formats, and write better stories. And if they think they're being innovative by trying these formats, put the stories out in ALL the formats. Let us all choose the one we like best. See what actually sells, and what you might want to stop doing. All sales of this item will give no indication of our acceptance of the format. It could be we'd all buy books or ebooks if we could.

I don't intend to buy this. Intend. French's Ahriman stories have been fantastic so far, so I might break down.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Buy it as an MP3 and burn it onto a disk? That's what I do when I want to listen in the car!


I specifically remember you saying you despised audio stories and that you avoided them like the plague.

How Horusian of you.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I specifically remember you saying you despised audio stories and that you avoided them like the plague.
> 
> How Horusian of you.


Try and quote me on that? Because I've listened to BL audios for years now...

They're not my favourite format, but I don't avoid them.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Try and quote me on that? Because I've listened to BL audios for years now...
> 
> They're not my favourite format, but I don't avoid them.


Confusing you with me, I reckon


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I've been playing with Be'lakor in 40k for the last half year, and, damn. I enjoy French's work and his prior Ahriman stuff I guess I'm gonna have to get this to listen to while I paint.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> I've been playing with Be'lakor in 40k for the last half year, and, damn. I enjoy French's work and his prior Ahriman stuff I guess I'm gonna have to get this to listen to while I paint.


His dataslate was interesting as well. I think I'll get this one.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> I normally dont care for Mp3s as Im hearing impaired. But the contents of it sounds quite unusual and worth a discussion.
> 
> Now that was unexpected. to see 'him' pop up in 40k as well. Theyve sure been playing up his involvement of late in fantasy. Something tells me that they are going to release a new and big Be'lakor model if they are pushing him like this.


French has definitely improved his writing. I think _Exile_ was decent and good enough and _The Dead Oracle_ was definitely exciting (especially for only being a short).



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Buy it as an MP3 and burn it onto a disk? That's what I do when I want to listen in the car!


I'm weird in that way I prefer to have the official CD's when it comes to audio (OCD-requirements to collect the official ones), and I don't trust to burn over to CD and expect them to work (I'm not good with technology). And I think I can wait a few months to listen to this story but it might be really interesting.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I've just listened to this, and in many ways it was quite underwhelming. 

If anyone wants to know the plot:


Ctesias is dead and Be'lakor has come to claim his soul. Ahriman turns up to protect his brother in the warp. It is eventually revealed that Be'lakor engineered all of this just to try and forge a daemonic pact with Ahriman. After trying to tempt Ahriman with all manner of different things, Ahriman turns the tables and demands the release of Ctesias and that Be'lakor answer a single question in return for Ahriman granting the daemon its freedom, Ahriman threatens that if Be'lakor doesn't accept he'll bind the daemon into the corpse of Ctesias and bury the corpse for all eternity. Be'lakor suddenly realises that Ahriman has the strength to do that (which is a bit odd) and gets all pissed off and accepts Ahriman's offer. The ending is incredibly anti-climactic as Ctesias refuses to reveal what the daemon offered him in his original pact and Ahriman refuses to reveal what the question was that he asked Be'lakor.

It was interesting to see Be'lakor in a 40k story. Throughout he was a pretty cool character, until the point where he suddenly realises Ahriman is stronger than him and goes off in a strop. He's meant to be the first Prince of Chaos!


----------

